# Flagpole advice



## Laite (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm looking for a flagpole for my yard. I have a place locally that sells them where I can pick it up. It seems a little pricey but I'm sure the quality is good. Just wondering if there are more reasonably priced options for what I'm looking for in a residential flag pole. Im looking at a 20' pole. What can you say about this https://greatyardmaster.com/best-residential-flag-pole/? Thanks.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Do what lots of fine Americans do and head to harbor freight for a $20-$40 model shipped directly from china!

Seriously their flag pole is highly rated, silly simple and 18' I believe. Says it'll support a 3'x5'.

I've got one but haven't dug it in yet, hoping to remove a Bradford pear and get some low voltage lights going before I place the pole.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Will you be placing it where it will get much wind? If so, I recommend spending a little money. I've gone through 3 in 4 years because of the wind. I didn't know I lived in a wind tunnel until I got the flagpole. Only reason I haven't upgraded is because it's in my landscaping and I don't want to dig the sleeve up. I cannot remember the diameter but it's middle of the road as far as flagpoles go. The gauge is also middle of the road. If you go that route, I've found that a PVC pipe helps the rigidity. 
I'll eventually upgrade but I'm not sure what I'll go with.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

My FIL just put in one of those telescoping poles with a solar light on the top. He can't do half-staff for some reason on his, but it's easy for him to maintain the flag and light.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> My FIL just put in one of those telescoping poles with a solar light on the top. He can't do half-staff for some reason on his, but it's easy for him to maintain the flag and light.


I almost went with a telescoping pole but my concern was half staff. Deal breaker for me.


----------



## Felix (Oct 6, 2020)

There are a lot of options to consider when it comes to choosing a flagpole. From the different finishes available to the various types of mechanisms, you might be surprised at the variety of factors you'll need to take into account as you're selecting the best flagpole for your specific use. You can visit beonhome.com for more informations. Some of the most important aspects to consider as you're making your selection are: 
1. Material-In-ground flagpoles are typically constructed of aluminum or fiberglass. Generally, fiberglass can handle a much higher wind load and is often used near high wind locations and near the ocean. Aluminum poles are more substantial looking metal poles and are frequently used for commercial applications.
2. Size- Another thing to consider when it comes to choosing a flagpole is size or height. In-ground flagpoles are sized in five-foot increments up to 50', increasing to 10' increments beyond that. Most residential flagpoles installed are between 15' and 25' in height, depending on what's right for each location.
3. Wind Speed Rating- In-ground flagpoles are often wind tested and rated to give you a sense of how they will handle wind speed while they are displaying a flag. Depending on the weather conditions where you live, you may want to take wind speed rating into consideration.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

I have the Ezpole Liberty 21' telescoping flagpole kit. It holds 2 3x5 flags and allows for half staff. No issues with it.

Ezpole Flagpoles, Liberty Flagpole Kit, Telescoping Flagpole 21-Feet https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPYYMHE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_SmAFFb1TNP525

I also have the Sunnytech LED top mount light. Only issue I've had is UV damage to the solar panel covers resulting in reduced charging.

Sunnytech 2nd Generation Solar Flag Pole 20led Light, Brightest, Most Powerful, Longest Lasting & Most Flag Coverage, LED Downlight Light up Flag on Most 15 to 25Ft Flagpole, Upgraded Electric Circuit https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008IOZNJI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_iqAFFb2KKRJ87


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is the thread I made when I installed a flagpole in my yard, hopefully it will give you some ideas.

MQ's Flagpole


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Here is the thread I made when I installed a flagpole in my yard, hopefully it will give you some ideas.
> 
> MQ's Flagpole


This.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I should have searched this thread before buying a flag pole but too late, I just received a 25" flag pole yesterday (07122021). My sister had bought me the 20' pole shown in the picture below for Christmas but it was missing some parts, was a bit cheap, and I didn't want to complain to her. Might be better I didn't find the thread after seeing the beautiful flag pole @Mightyquinn installed.

I have a basketball pole I don't use and was going to re-use the sleeve so searched for flag poles with the same 3 1/2 inch diameter base. I nixed that idea while waiting for it to arrive after realizing it was too close to trees. I considered a 30 foot pole but decided on a 25 foot since the location where I am installing it is around 6 feet higher than the road and will look taller.

I dug the hole and am waiting for the sleeve to set before installing the new pole Thursday evening or Friday morning. I'm going to try a 5' x 8' flag and it will have a 200 LED solar light on the top.

https://tele-pole.com/25Superior2-Telescoping-Flagpole

Interesting to know a single flag on a 25' pole can be up to 5' x 8', two flags should have a top flag of 4x6 and a bottom of 3x5 and for three they should all be 3x5.

Below is a picture of the sleeve and one with the temporary 20' pole tie-wrapped to my fence. The red arrow points to where the new pole will be.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very nice!!! Can't wait to see it!!

The size of the flag also depends on the wall thickness and diameter of the pole it's on too. I have a 6x10 and it's held up to 40+ MPH winds so far. It was a little unnerving watching it the first few times in some thunderstorms we got as it was swaying in the wind.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

The 5' x 8' Flag was delivered today. The first is from the road in front of my house. You can just see the basketball hoop I initially planned to use. You can also notice the trees would have been a problem.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks nice!!!

You have some Scottish people living across the street?


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Looks nice!!!
> 
> You have some Scottish people living across the street?


Yes, some proud Scotts, down to the Kilt he wears on occasion. Great neighbors, he helped me pour the concrete and raise the flag. I will fly my WSU flag on occasion to counter my Tree House neighbors Oregon Duck Flag and my over the top UW Husky neighbor. My wife just finished her Associates degree and applied to UW. I don't think I could fly a Husky flag and if I ever do it will be under the WSU flag .


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

We had a 25' similar to @Mightyquinn installed a few years ago. I think it's rated at 200 mph winds or something ridiculous like that. It's a nice pole though and we'll worth the $ we spent. We have ours planted out back because that's where we spend all of our time.


----------



## okmake (23 d ago)

We have been looking for a flag pole that is good quality, but won’t break the bank and we have finally found Cool Water Products flag pole! We have already purchased 2 for our boat and will likely get more - full sized flags fit perfectly on the 4 ft pole and it stays put while underway going full speed. These are super easy to put up and take down. Very sturdy at 30 knots.


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

And we all need to remember this isn't just a yard display. (I know we know this)

Important Things to Remember

Traditional guidelines call for displaying the flag in public only from sunrise to sunset. However, the flag may be displayed at all times *if it’s illuminated during darkness*. The flag should not be subject to weather damage, so it should not be displayed during rain, snow and wind storms unless it is an all-weather flag.

It should be displayed often, but especially on national and state holidays and special occasions.

The flag may be flown at half-staff to honor a newly deceased federal or state government official by order of the president or the governor, respectively. On Memorial Day, the flag should be displayed at half-staff until noon.

During the hoisting or lowering of the flag or when it passes in parade or review, Americans should stand at attention facing the flag and place their right hand over the heart. Uniformed military members render the military salute. Men not in uniform should remove any headdress and hold it with their right hand at their left shoulder, the hand resting over the heart. Those who are not U.S. citizens should stand at attention.

When the flag is worn out or otherwise no longer a fitting emblem for display, it should be destroyed in a dignified way, preferably by burning.


----------

